# Stem plants bending down



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anyone know why my Rotala Rotundifolia is bending over?

It has not reached the top yet (about 2-4 inches away) but is starting to droop.

I know it isnt water current because the spraybar is next to them so they only get a water current from the front if any.

Here is a pic









I'm only worried because it might form a thicker mat and block out light to the bottom.

I think i make have to cut all the rotala in half... It will just look so wierd though.​


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

maybe the current is bouncing off of something. i know it bends when its right below the surface, but it hasnt reached the surface yet.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

looks like it was time for a trim anyway!

Some stems start growing horizontally when they get all the light they need, or can handle I suppose. Looks like they've found the sweet spot for photosynthesis, and are happy at that level.

I've got some R. colorata that grows sideways about four inches off the bottom of my tank. A little frustrating


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

Hm, i dont see a place where a current can bounce to the back. There is a tank shot in my sig but its kinda small so i'm not sure if you can see the spraybar in the tank.

It is probably what you said eyebeatbadgers.

Yeah, i might trim it today or tomorrow.

Should i trim the tops off the keep the bottoms or should i cut the tops off and plant those and throw away the bottom. I think i may keep the bottoms even though it will be ugly for about a week or so.

Oh yeah, and is there any way to stop the stems from sending out roots in the water column? You can see it that well in the picture but inside the forest is a mass of stems.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

It's more than likely just the plants' reaction to the lighting levels. It's either that they are happy with the amount of light they are getting, and are therefore growing horizontally, to stay in that "sweet spot." OR, they might NOT like their position, and are trying to squirm their way INTO the light. It's not completely unheard of, though.

In my opinion, you should clip the tops off, then yank the bunch of stems out of the substrate, and then plant the tops in their place. I don't know why, but rotala LOVES this, for some reason.

As for the roots, all you can do is just clip them off with scissors. It means that your plants are healthy... even though it's unsightly. If you can figure out how to prevent plants from shooting roots out into the water column, share the good wealth when you do!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nope, if the plant wants to send roots for some reason, it will do so. all you can do is trim them back (they will regrow however).


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Mine does the same thing.


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 11, 2008)

is there any sunlight hitting the tank?


----------

